# Most Popular 3D rest?



## oldshooter (Sep 10, 2006)

Whats the rest everyone's using these days for 3D shooting?


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rest*

I think I have seen more Trophy Takers, Original and Pronghorn, on bows than anything else.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

another vote for TT rests. they are really popular around here.. plus there just a great rest.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Bowdoodle Pro-lite's And Tt Spring Steel


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

Defintally the TT Spring Steel...Alot of them out there!!


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

Golden Key Infinity set up as a spring steel.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

TT is a popular rest, but I prefer the Pro Tuner rest from Brite Site.

http://britesitetuner.com/Pro_Tuner_Rests/pro_tuner_rests.html


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Golden Key TKO ....

My wife is using a Trophy taker Spring steel ...


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

TT Pronghorn is what I have on all my bows


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

depends on what level of 3D you are talking.......


locally I see alot of trophy taker drop aways and N.A.P. drop aways.....

on a national level I see alot of trophy taker spring steel.........


especially if you look at alot of pro's rests there are alot of spring steel type rests..............


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I think the majority of pro and other top shooters use some sort of spring steel launcher. Trophy taker and Tiger Tuff are 2 that are real common.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread, but on a similar topic... Why do all feel that there are so many spring steel rest's being shot?? I was under the impression that a drop away would effectively make a bow more forgiving (and hence more accurate) than any stationary rest ever could. With a spring steel type rest, the arrow is in contact with the rest until the arrow clears the riser, correct? A drop away would be clear of the arrow shaft slightly before the fletchings arrive, so any wobble off target would not affect the shot after that time..... right??


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hemingway said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but on a similar topic... Why do all feel that there are so many spring steel rest's being shot?? I was under the impression that a drop away would effectively make a bow more forgiving and hence more accurate than any stationary rest ever could...


Spring steel rest's are extremely accurate, forgiving and simple. The failure rate on them is very low. I use drop aways for hunting to gain fletching clearance that is needed with offset vanes IMO, 3-d I use spring steels with small vanes that are fletched straight. They are a piece of cake to set up. You choose the correct thickness of blade for the weight of arrow you shoot and you dont have to worry about spring tension or rest timing. They are very consistent.


----------



## flynclays (Jan 26, 2004)

*trophy taker spring steel*

their are two trophy taker spring steel, i prefer the single hole launcher, it has a lower blade angle. i feel that a pro tuner is just as good, but a tt is totally adjustable, in out up and down. this way you don't have to reserve your peep if you need to retune your rest, for different arrows or any other reason.


----------



## 3D4ever (Sep 23, 2005)

smokin'dually said:


> Bowdoodle Pro-lite's And Tt Spring Steel


DITTO


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Hemingway said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but on a similar topic... Why do all feel that there are so many spring steel rest's being shot?? I was under the impression that a drop away would effectively make a bow more forgiving (and hence more accurate) than any stationary rest ever could. With a spring steel type rest, the arrow is in contact with the rest until the arrow clears the riser, correct? A drop away would be clear of the arrow shaft slightly before the fletchings arrive, so any wobble off target would not affect the shot after that time..... right??




no


I found just the oposite......


I feel like GRIV feels, I like to see drop aways on my competitors bows......


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Another vote for Bow Doodle pro lite 500.


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

golden key platnium premier. love this rest.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have used the NAP Quicktune 3000 for along time, it works great for me.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

*pro tuner*

I just have to say that the Pro tuner by brite site is the all around best rest for simplicity and adjustability


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

I've been using a NAP 4000 and a trapdoor. They both have served me well.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*3d rest*

Schaffer rest are the up and coming drop away they are quit and looks great with any bow. Give one a try.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm using a Pro Tuner.

But generally a solid spring steel type rest seems to be the way to go for precision shooting whether indoors or 3D.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*i've been seeing*

more and more of the Vaportrail Limb driver drop aways as of late around here. what do you guys think about these rests as i don't have an extreme knowledge of them......

speed


----------

